# Durée de vie et conservation du toner



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

Quelle est la durée de vie du toner contenu dans les cartouches des imprimantes laser? En cas d'utilisation peu intensive par exemple, ou avec les cartouches stockées à l'avance.

Je n'ai pas trouvé vraiment d'infos à ce sujet.


----------



## boodou (31 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir WebO,
couleur ou N&B ?
quelle marque d'imprimante ?
Les cartouches contiennent une poudre (matière plastique/résine/pigments) donc ce qu'il faut surtout éviter ce sont des alternances humidité/sécheresse/chaud/froid. 
Un pote m'a dit qu'il avait pas changé de toner depuis 4 ans sur une Kyocera (de mémoire env 10000 pages imprimées) .


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

C'est une Epson Aculaser CX11N que je viens de me procurer.  Etant novice dans l'utilisation d'une laser... 

Merci à toi.


----------



## boodou (31 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est une Epson Aculaser CX11N que je viens de me procurer.  Etant novice dans l'utilisation d'une laser...
> 
> Merci à toi.



Pas mal comme imprimante !
C'est vrai que sur les sites ils définissent la durée de vie en nombre de page mais pas en temps de conservation  
Après tu peux acheter des toners standard (env1500pages) plutôt que des toners haute capacité, (env4000pages) comme ça tu les gardes moins longtemps dans la bécane ; mais bon t'es perdant niveau prix (env75 les standard contre 130 les haute capacité pour les couleurs, le noir est à 75 en haute capacité).
Donc pour le stockage de réserves hors machine je resterai sur l'idée d'un environnement stable, pas humide et pas chaud (ni trop froid)


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal comme imprimante !
> C'est vrai que sur les sites ils définissent la durée de vie en nombre de page mais pas en temps de conservation
> Après tu peux acheter des toners standard (env1500pages) plutôt que des toners haute capacité, (env4000pages) comme ça tu les gardes moins longtemps dans la bécane ; mais bon t'es perdant niveau prix (env75 les standard contre 130 les haute capacité pour les couleurs, le noir est à 75 en haute capacité).
> Donc pour le stockage de réserves hors machine je resterai sur l'idée d'un environnement stable, pas humide et pas chaud (ni trop froid)



Donc en gros pas vraiment d'inquiétude? Je peux faire un premier stock de toner, et le garder sans soucis quelques mois sans y toucher.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mars 2006)

Je ne suis pas sûr dans l'absolu, mais il me semble avoir vu des mentions "à utiliser avant" sur des emballages de cartouches Toner. Ou alors, je confond avec les cartouches d'encre ??? A vérifier, j'en ai pas en ce moment.


----------



## boodou (31 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Donc en gros pas vraiment d'inquiétude? Je peux faire un premier stock de toner, et le garder sans soucis quelques mois sans y toucher.



quelques mois je dirais oui . Il faudrait voir avec le 1er jeu de toners combien de temps tu mets à l'utiliser, la quantité d'impressions tu réalises sur un an par exemple. Mais à part avoir un 2ème jeu en réserve je vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire un gros stock (sauf si tu imprimes bcp) .


----------



## FredStrasbourg (31 Mars 2006)

J'ai récupéré une cartouche de toner pour une laserwriter select qui avait plus de cinq ans. Au déballage et à l'install, tout fonctionne nickel. Pas d'inquiétude, à mon avis...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> quelques mois je dirais oui . Il faudrait voir avec le 1er jeu de toners combien de temps tu mets à l'utiliser, la quantité d'impressions tu réalises sur un an par exemple. Mais à part avoir un 2ème jeu en réserve je vois pas trop l'intérêt de faire un gros stock (sauf si tu imprimes bcp) .



Non c'était juste pour prévoir un stock de rechange... comme j'ai lu à pas mal d'endroits que les cartouches livrées d'origines n'étaient souvent pas remplies complètement. 

Merci pour vos réponses à mes questions de nioub'...


----------



## bebes (9 Avril 2006)

je confirme ma epson aculaser (fait meme de belles photos sur du papier ordinaire 

m'indique toner cyan = faible   noir moitié

imprimer environ une centaine de pages texte n&b et 3 photos A4

hyper loin des 1500 pages

bon la j'ai commander des bouteilles de toner sur ebay et vous tient au courant du résultat

120 les 4 bouteilles de 6000 pages on va voir

imprimante 299 les cartouches sont beaucoup plus chères :-(

mais bon une jet d'encre hp naze au bout d'une cartouche(plus de jaune et achat d'une cartouche à 50 pour des prunes)

une canon noir bouché en meme pas un an (j'ai rechargé les autres couleurs ont résister)

environ 4 imprimantes jet d'encre tous à la poubelle je ne vous parle pas des prix des cartouches et du papier pour sortir quelque chose de correct

sur la laser je met du papier à 3 le pak de 500


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Avril 2006)

Je crois que ce dont il faut surtout se préoccuper, c'est d'une manière générale de protéger l'imprimante de la poussière qui peut se déposer un peu n'importe où à l'intérieur, plus ou moins selon les modèles et leur configuration. 

J'avais une petite imprimante laser à chargement et sortie du papier verticaux, et un jour elle s'est mise à sortir des feuilles sales. Un petit démontage et un grand nettoyage ont remis les choses bien, donc rien d'insurmontable, à condition de pouvoir facilement démonter et accéder à l'endroit où la poussière s'était cachée.

Bref pour éviter ça, je pense qu'il vaut mieux déjà en choisir une qui a un chargeur de papier en tiroir et une sortie horizontale des feuilles, ça doit déjà être un peu plus protégé de la poussière, et éventuellement lui faire une housse.


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

j'ai un ami qui a eu des pb avec son toner il en avait acheté 2 d'avance. il a eu des pb avec. Il a une Brother HL-2030 Laser N & B.
Il change de cartouche: rien: il retourne chez son revendeur qui lui fait remarquer que la date limite est dépassée depuis un moment. Il tombe des nues en apprenant qu'il y a avait une date limite rapprochée (cela faisait moins d'une année qu'il avait acheté ses 3 cartouches). Impossible de se faire rembourser. Il les stockait dans son bureau, au sec, dans l'obscurité (il bosse dans son appart).
Donc moi je ferai pas trop de stock  ou je regarderai les dates avant de prendre les cartouches !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Donc moi je ferai pas trop de stock  ou je regarderai les dates avant de prendre les cartouches !


 
Il vaudrait donc mieux se procurer les cartouches chez un revendeur physique, pour pouvoir contrôler ces dates... plutôt qu'en ligne. 

Seulement, en ligne, elles sont souvent bien moins chères.


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il vaudrait donc mieux se procurer les cartouches chez un revendeur physique, pour pouvoir contrôler ces dates... plutôt qu'en ligne.
> 
> Seulement, en ligne, elles sont souvent bien moins chères.



je vais pas tarder à acheter la Brother et j'achèterai mon toner au coup par coup, au moins la première fois pour être sur de la date  Maisoui, en se déplaçant dans un shop physique, ça évite les frais de port. A voir, le pote est peut-être juste tombé sur un vieux stock.

_Allez allez on va fouiller dans les placards les dates limite des stocks..._


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Mais oui, en se déplaçant dans un shop physique, ça évite les frais de port. A voir, le pote est peut-être juste tombé sur un vieux stock.


 
Oui certes, mais sur certains shops en ligne*, même avec les frais de port, on parvient à y gagner, et pas seulement quelques francs.

* Pour l'exotisme, celui-ci est basé dans le charmant canton de Glaris, à Möriken-Wildegg. :love:


----------



## teo (10 Avril 2006)

je connais bien j'ai refait le dessin du canton  (lui et les autres  )

C'est le moine c'est ça ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je connais bien j'ai refait le dessin du canton  (lui et les autres  )


 




			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moine c'est ça ?


 
Je crois oui. 

Concernant les cartouches, sur ce site, celles de capacité normale (1500 pages) sont je crois à 88 francs... contre par exemple 125 francs chez InterDiscount. Même en ajoutant les frais de port, la différence n'est pas négligeable.


----------



## dj007 (15 Novembre 2006)

Je me permets une remarque. J'ai mon toner tout neuf d'HL-2030 qui a montré des signes de fatigue au bout de 1100 pages (au lieu de 1500). Puis l'imprimante n'en voulait plus (témoin rouge allumé, impossible d'imprimer, même en enlevant puis remettant le cartouche). Je l'ai bien secoué, et j'ai bouché a la patafix un petit trou sur le coté de la cartouche, par lequel passe un rayon qui mesure ce qui reste. J'en suis à 250 pages de graphiques imprimées de puis...

De quoi retarder encore l'achat d'un autre toner...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2006)

dj007 a dit:


> Je me permets une remarque. J'ai mon toner tout neuf d'HL-2030 qui a montré des signes de fatigue au bout de 1100 pages (au lieu de 1500). Puis l'imprimante n'en voulait plus (témoin rouge allumé, impossible d'imprimer, même en enlevant puis remettant le cartouche). Je l'ai bien secoué, et j'ai bouché a la patafix un petit trou sur le coté de la cartouche, par lequel passe un rayon qui mesure ce qui reste. J'en suis à 250 pages de graphiques imprimées de puis...
> 
> De quoi retarder encore l'achat d'un autre toner...



Je vois qu'il n'y a pas que sur les "jet d'encre" que les fabricants tentent d'inciter l'utilisateur à changer les cartouches sans qu'elles ne soient complètement vides :mouais:


----------



## teo (16 Novembre 2006)

Le toner, c'est comme l'Orangina, si on secoue pas la pulpe elle reste en bas


----------



## teo (18 Septembre 2008)

Je remonte le fil, ayant depuis trouvé une info intéressante et bien pratique.
En occultant avec du scotch opaque certains capteurs sur la cartouche de ma HL-2030 Laser N & B, je peux continuer à faire de très bonnes impressions alors qu'elle bloquait les impressions pour cause de _Manque de toner_ depuis 4 mois. Une fois par semaine je secoue un peu la cartouche et hop, c'est reparti avec la vénérable "petite" cartouche d'origine, qui a maintenant bientôt deux ans.
Edit: il y en a de deux côtés de la cartouche. A faire des deux côtés, donc.
Thanks à LeCed pour le lien vers l'info&#8230;


----------



## Le Rusé (2 Février 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est une Epson Aculaser CX11N que je viens de me procurer.  Etant novice dans l'utilisation d'une laser...
> 
> Merci à toi.




Pour Recharger une Epson C1100 ou cx11, moi j'ai une adresse de site internet ou j'ai acheté un kit pour recharger ma C1100 et où j'ai été très satisfait, 
la procédure est décrite avec des photos et ça se fait sans souci, on retire le bouchon, on vide le vieux toner, on rempli de toner, et hop on remet le bouchon , tu change le chips fourni, et tu as une cartouche qui marche comme avant ! 

le site est: http://www.cesa-fr.com , tu peux toujours aller voir ce qu'ils proposent. (c'est dommage que ce site ne propose pas toutes les marques, seulement pour Epson c900 c1100 C8500, qms magicolor 2300 2400 2500, dell 3000cn et quelques autres ...) 

Cordialement


----------



## jonasmike52 (9 Janvier 2021)

Thank you for this blogs. I am glad after reading this article. It is a very helpful to me. I hope you more article written on the same topic.
We set up a driver for online canon printers. So you can tell us regarding the problem and we solve by remotely. If you have any query so please tell us or visit us:  http //ij.start.canon setup


----------

